

Google has opportunity to oppose Huddle's application for trademark - callbackjack
http://dodomainer.com/2011/06/30/general-interest/huddle-might-not-have-solid-claim-against-google-for-trademark/

======
nextparadigms
If Google gets say 50 million users, and growing, who will benefit more from
using the name Huddle? Google or "Huddle"? I think the answer is obvious.
Huddle is basically unknown. Google is making the name popular.

Huddle should just roll with it, and maybe just sign an agreement with Google
that Google can't go after them later. They only stand to benefit from Google
using their name in a popular feature of theirs. Plus, if they become too
aggressive against Google, they might suffer from the type of PR Lodsys got.

------
AwesomeTogether
It would be an interesting public relations decision if Google did decide to
oppose it.

